# Luthier goes loony punches woman



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I wonder it this guy is a member...

Rebel reporter assaulted at Women's March

edit; jesus he's already a luthier meme


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> I wonder it this guy is a member...
> 
> Rebel reporter assaulted at Women's March


I didn't read it but if he is I hope he gets noticed. Men whom beat up women are my cup of tea. It gives us men a. Bad name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Apparently an employee of Ezra Levant. Shocker.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Imagine my shock...she was probably wearing a trump hat


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

___


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He should've grabbed her by the...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Did he? Didn't he? 

Are you angry? Frightened?

MEDIA SCORES AGAIN!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's just say he wasn't lucky he didn't do that in front of me. Real men don't hit women

Only lowlifes and scumbags do


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Did he? Didn't he?


Got the camera.
Did his swing over reach and strike her though?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Got the camera.
> Did his swing over reach and strike her though?


Doesn't matter. I would've seen all I needed to see. it's a public place she has every right to be filming it. The only time that she does not is if it's through a window to someone's private residence or trespassing on private property. If you're in public it's fair game


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Scotty said:


> Doesn't matter. I would've seen all I needed to see.


Assault is assault.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Indeed it is.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The most disturbing part of the whole fiasco is the lack of GAF expressed by those who witnessed it?

Not even so much as a 'hey, what the hell are you doing ?' or 'are you okay?'


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys are really fucked sometimes.

He hit the camera out of the way and it hit her - now we'll screw up his guitar sales and potentially take food off his table because a reporter wouldn't leave him alone.

Anyway - get it straight - he didn't intentionally punch a woman. Any one without jizz in the eyes could see that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Douche bag move if he intended to hit her or not. All he had to do was ignore her or turn around and walk away.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Did he hit the camera or her? I really can't tell from the clip. I'm not excusing any physicality, but I'm not going to be a jury, judge and executioner based on what I saw there. I listened to a news story elsewhere and he was interviewed. Both him and his wife are receiving threatening phone calls, emails, and texts. He says he can't leave the house and he's afraid for his life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Man charged after alleged assault at Edmonton rally


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Violence, in any form, is hard to justify or ignore. I bet (hope) he wishes he had that second of his life back for a d0-over.

The absolute best thing for him to do now is to come clean, publicly admit he was wrong and find some way to atone.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well it looks to me like he was slapping the camera out of the way, as he didn't want to be filmed

is that "assault" ?

we did not see the events leading up to this...were they pestering him trying to get an interview, which he did not want to be involved in?

before jumping on the bandwagaon, it would be nice to know more info


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

"
*"Luthier goes loony punches woman*"


nice thread title...seriously? did you even watch the clip?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Did I watch the clip??? ya I did and then I read the criminal code, it's called assault which is why he's busted, thanks.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I saw

*"man gets pestered by reporter at rally, slaps camera out of the way"*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to see he's apologizing and willing to pay for the camera. Violence begets violence, we live in a stupid world. The chances of a face to face meeting and apology are likely very slim but it would be nice to see. I doubt the Rebel reporter would go for it though, she'd lose the chance of milking this to the max. The guys to blame, no doubt in my mind, but it would be nice to rise above the retribution BS. Let the courts handle it.

Dion Bews (@dionbew) | Twitter


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I know some people think that because you have "jizz in your eyes" and can't see, or because the guy was at a pussy march, or because he's a triggered snowflake it's ok, but it's really not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bolero said:


> I saw
> 
> *"man gets pestered by reporter at rally, slaps camera out of the way"*


And yet the very people up in arms about being filmed at the march are all over the Toronto police for asking a witness not to film a violent take down. Please note they only asked him, they didn't attempt to knock it out of his hands. You can't have it both ways. The police appeared to be clearly in the wrong and so does this guy. We can only hope the truth will out and cooler heads will prevail in the long term.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

exactly...I am not saying what this guy did was right. In fact I think it was wrong

however, I did not see anyone going "Loony". 

also I did not see any intent to cause injury to any person. he slapped the camera sideways

which is very different from a punch, directly to a person, with intent to injure

but don't let that get in the way of sensationalist thread titles, designed to provoke knee jerk reactions

and we conveniently do not see ANY of the events leading up to this...were the reporters deliberately irritating this guy? he is already worked up in the clip. I have seen reporters try to rile people up, maintaining an innocent demeanor while deliberately provoking. maybe that is not the case here, maybe it is.


anyway, lets let the courts decide


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There is no way to take what happened "out of context". He swung, he connected, that was wrong to do. Period.

Trying to explain this away doesn't make it better. It happened, it shouldn't have.

"She asked for it" shouldn't be used in any way as a justification for violence.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

SG-Rocker said:


> The most disturbing part of the whole fiasco is the lack of GAF expressed by those who witnessed it?
> 
> Not even so much as a 'hey, what the hell are you doing ?' or 'are you okay?'


My take from the reaction or lack thereof from those who witnessed this is that he hit the camera not her. That's why nobody came to her defense because she was being a pest and was warned and her camera got smacked not her. She was told to get out of his face with her camera, cops do the same thing or worse all the time. It doesn't excuse the snap but maybe she was working him up which led to having her camera broken. Without seeing what led to this we are only guessing. He was pretty worked up already so I think there is more to it than a short fuse.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Good advice: Stay away from demonstrations and protests. They generally don't accomplish anything and the proportion of assholes attending is astronomical.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

good advice- go to protests they can change the world and right now we need it...j


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

*#*(


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> The most disturbing part of the whole fiasco is the lack of GAF expressed by those who witnessed it?
> 
> Not even so much as a 'hey, what the hell are you doing ?' or 'are you okay?'



The feminists protected him!


The new feminism is a twisted ideology


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> You guys are really fucked sometimes.
> 
> He hit the camera out of the way and it hit her - now we'll screw up his guitar sales and potential take food off his table because a reporter wouldn't leave him alone.
> 
> Anyway - get it straight - he didn't intentionally punch a woman. Any one without jizz in the eyes could see that.



Well the police clearly disagree because he has been charged.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Doesn't matter whether he hit the camera into her or not. If she was holding it, it was assault. She has as much right to be there as he does, and he has NO right to privacy in a public place, at least with respect to having his photo taken, and NO right to take a swing at the camera no matter how verbally provoked he was (short of threats to his person, clearly not the case here). I hope they make an example of him, but they won't. He'll get a conditional discharge I bet.

His apology posts don't sound sincere to me, but intent can be hard to read in 140 characters I suppose.

The hypocrisy of those who a) squirreled him away b) are defending his actions is just par for the course in this day and age, logic seems to have little place in .....well, you know.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not defending his actions

what I am saying is there is a difference between swatting a camera out of your face

and

PUNCHING A WOMAN


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

bolero said:


> I am not defending his actions
> 
> what I am saying is there is a difference between swatting a camera out of your face
> 
> ...


ok I give up, you're right re my choice of thread titles, it was simply a troll and you've outed me on it, you win, he didn't punch her, he punched the camera into her face.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I saw shelia's report and he wanted to hurt her it was evident. He knew fair well that the viewfinder was in her eye. This is assault. 


And the feminists enabled him to escape.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, men can hit women. Either they consent to it (might be required for libidinal activities) or they are in a fight. In this case, not too concerned.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

The cops hate these demonstrations and the people who attend them. They have to stand out in the cold and hear a lot of repetitive BS being shouted through loudspeakers and listen to a lot of body punctures screaming in response like trained mutts. They also have to watch for vandalism and keep an eye out for anarchists with outstanding warrants.

Do they care about the "cause?" No.
Are they concerned with the safety of the demonstrators? Probably not.
Do they want to make arrests? Yes.
Are they concerned about guilt or innocence? Not really.

They just want to give the suspected perpetrators the hassle of their lives in a manner where nothing sticks to them. If the courts acquit them, each demonstrator will still have legal fees and hours of inconvenience chalked up against their agenda. Enough to give a second thought before getting involved in another such event.

As for our luthier friend. He's likely a shit disturber who saw this as a win-win. Cause a disturbance and meet women. The latter is likely the most compelling reason for his attendance.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

SG-Rocker said:


> The most disturbing part of the whole fiasco is the lack of GAF expressed by those who witnessed it?
> 
> Not even so much as a 'hey, what the hell are you doing ?' or 'are you okay?'


What's GAF?

The reason why there was no reaction is because he didn't hit her. What do normal people do when they see a woman get struck? They beat the shit out of the guy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bolero said:


> well it looks to me like he was slapping the camera out of the way, as he didn't want to be filmed
> 
> is that "assault" ?
> 
> ...


I noticed in the news, they cut out the part where it leads up to it. Typical.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Douche bag move if he intended to hit her or not. All he had to do was ignore her or turn around and walk away.


Yeah, but she wouldn't shut up, he was with a group of friends and doesn't have to move. As a protester, he's going to protest.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

adcandour....

GAF = give a f**k factor

Secondly, do you know the guy? Your strong responses suggest you have an interest in this matter.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

How can we go on about the media as we do on the forum, and then not realize that this is such an exaggeration of events for a juicy news story. The edited video only


colchar said:


> Well the police clearly disagree because he has been charged.


Sure they had to do something. I'm more inclined to believe the female witnesses who saw it firsthand and describe it as it looks from the camera's perspective.

Police have to do something. It's pathetic, tbh. 

*Supporters of Bews, Tiana Barnes and Ezra James, say they were at the rally and witnessed what happened.
"There's an innocent guy who's being hunted down for something he didn't do," they said in a post on Facebook, attached to a video statement.
They argue the man did not hit Gunn Reid, but that he hit the camera off the tripod.*


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Krelf said:


> Good advice: Stay away from demonstrations and protests. They generally don't accomplish anything and the proportion of assholes attending is astronomical.


I take that one step farther - stay away from people in general, except when there is no other option. I enjoy those movies about the end of times and there's only like 100 people left on the planet. But I refer to those as fantasy movies and not horror or disaster movies.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

SG-Rocker said:


> adcandour....
> 
> GAF = give a f**k factor
> 
> ...


Thanks for the definition.

No, I don't know him. I just have a low tolerance for the blind. 

The funny thing is that you all kiss the ass of that knob who went to Japan (and mentions it every post, btw) and became less active after I called him out for ACTUALLY shoving a woman. You gents were, like, 'yeah, what a bitch for not getting out of your way". 

I'm gonna go find the thread to amuse you fine gentlemen.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> *Supporters of Bews, Tiana Barnes and Ezra James, say they were at the rally and witnessed what happened.
> "There's an innocent guy who's being hunted down for something he didn't do," they said in a post on Facebook, attached to a video statement.
> They argue the man did not hit Gunn Reid, but that he hit the camera off the tripod.*


I believe our PM did at least as bad - and that was in Parliament, not a protest. Go figure.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Sure they had to do something.


No, they didn't. They had to investigate the complaint, they did not have to file charges. They did so because they believed they were warranted.




> I'm more inclined to believe the female witnesses who saw it firsthand and describe it as it looks from the camera's perspective.


So you're more inclined to believe those with an agenda and a vested interest in supporting someone who sings from the same hymnbook as they do?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> The funny thing is that you all kiss the ass of that knob who went to Japan (and mentions it every post, btw) and became less active after I called him out for ACTUALLY shoving a woman. You gents were, like, 'yeah, what a bitch for not getting out of your way".



Dafuq are you talking about?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> No, they didn't. They had to investigate the complaint, they did not have to file charges. They did so because they believed they were warranted.
> 
> So you're more inclined to believe those with an agenda and a vested interest in supporting someone who sings from the same hymnbook as they do?


Ok, bottom line: do you think that guy meant to hit a woman to get her out of his face?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> Dafuq are you talking about?


I've got the best thread to reference, but can't remember the name of the guy for the life of me - and then I have to remember his old handle. Bear with me.

His current username starts with an S. 

Anyone remember that guy who kept posting pics of Japan and all the stuff he was digging out of peoples' homes?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is some food for thought, this individual claims that his intention was only to knock the camera away. By the same token somewhere in a courtroom a person standing trial for killing somebody while driving drunk claims they were only trying to go home.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's the thread. It's awesome.

got yelled at today....


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The takeaway from this is that the consequences of your actions far outweigh the perceived nobility of your intentions.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Ok, bottom line: do you think that guy meant to hit a woman to get her out of his face?


Nope, but I do think he intended to hit the camera and the byproduct is that (I believe but understand we don't have full view - her account was that her face was to the viewfinder and as that makes sense I'm inclined to believe her) the camera then hit her in the face. But I also think it doesn't matter, he had ZERO RIGHT under our laws even to swipe at the camera. I think he didn't understand that, but ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Here's the thread. It's awesome.
> 
> got yelled at today....


Are you sure that's the right thread? No one talks about shoving a woman in that one. He talks about a near miss on his bike and about another woman walking into him. Hardly the same thing as this. 

-not that I agree with anyone hitting anyone in anything other than self defense, just to be clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, carry on, I see I wasn't involved in the ass kissing.



adcandour said:


> The funny thing is that you all kiss the ass of that knob who went to Japan (and mentions it every post, btw) and became less active after I called him out for ACTUALLY shoving a woman. You gents were, like, 'yeah, what a bitch for not getting out of your way".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Nope, but I do think he intended to hit the camera and the byproduct is that (I believe but understand we don't have full view - her account was that her face was to the viewfinder and as that makes sense I'm inclined to believe her) the camera then hit her in the face. But I also think it doesn't matter, he had ZERO RIGHT under our laws even to swipe at the camera. I think he didn't understand that, but ignorance is no excuse.


I agree that he could've handled it differently. I just think the the female had a spaz - just the fact that they call him a thug is ridiculous. The whole thing could've been avoided, but it started with the camera person - not the guy (admittedly, I think the guy's a goof too). 

On a sidenote, one of my favourite parts is when she yells out 'victim blamer'. I'm definitely gonna add that to my 'sayings' repertoire.





Ricktoberfest said:


> Are you sure that's the right thread? No one talks about shoving a woman in that one. He talks about a near miss on his bike and about another woman walking into him. Hardly the same thing as this.
> 
> -not that I agree with anyone hitting anyone in anything other than self defense, just to be clear.
> 
> ...


No, it's the right one. I think you have to skip down a bit. He has a temper tantrum about a few guys making some unrelated jokes and then comes back. I quote his post at some point. I remember me and my wife having a laugh over it. 

Anyway, it's also not the same as this. My point is that we all just blurred out the fact that he intentionally got in the way of a girl to teach her a lesson. Not cool, and if he did it to my wife, I'd go all 'luthier' on him. It's all about perspective, media, and blah blah blah.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

adcandour said:


> You guys are really fucked sometimes.
> 
> He hit the camera out of the way and it hit her - now we'll screw up his guitar sales and potentially take food off his table because a reporter wouldn't leave him alone.
> 
> Anyway - get it straight - he didn't intentionally punch a woman. Any one without jizz in the eyes could see that.


The reporter invaded everyone's space, the reporter was told that the conversation was private, the reporter was repeatedly asked to back off, the reporter was warned, and then the reporter got exactly what the reporter deserved. 

My first gig on the prairies, I was shocked when a fight broke out AND THE BAND JOINED IN! I soon learned that this was the highlight of the evening. I guess my observations of thin-skinned, pathetic city-slickers won't be appreciated. 

What a shit show. Feminist dink slaps pushy broad.

I would probably not buy a guitar from him just because he went to a stupid feminist rally. I might buy a guitar because he told a reporter to eff off. The smack to the camera is just gravy. 

Take note. The guy has been charged with assault. MEDIA SCORES AGAIN!!! Still, a kick in the ass is better than no fight at all...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Assault AND uttering threats, which are clearly heard in the video. Just lol. Reporter got what she deserved? just wow lol.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's actually deeper than this. All these things coincided with the inauguration for president trump. Manu of these demonstrators get hired to attend these events. 

He recognized her as being from a conservative media group (which she is. ). I believe that his intention was to wreck her ability to perform her job as a reporter. 

Notice that this event didn't even get into the main stream media. Shelia's own video describing the event shows the photographer documenting the whole occurrence. 

90% of the media is bought. Proof Right there is that this was not reported at all that at a women's march a woman was surely assaulted and the women at the March aided the perpetrator to leave. Canadian media photojournalist did not report it. 

This guy knew what he was doing. He meant harm to her belongings. Whether it was inadvertent or not that he hurt her is irrelevant.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Right or wrong, he lost his temper and will have to suffer the consequences. It happens every day and the courts are full of people who do just that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Reporter got what she deserved? Please tell me you're not serious?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

adcandour said:


> I'd go all 'luthier' on him.


The new psycho term. lol.
Going postal is so passe.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Reporter got what she deserved? Please tell me you're not serious?


Did you watch the longer videos where the other reporter asks her to back off too? Or the comments of bystanders?

If told I am annoying, I leave it alone before I get hit. 

I call it common sense. Or good manners. Weird, eh?

Bottomline: they BOTH made fools of themselves. The guy seems to realize it. She still thinks she is a hero.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> She still thinks she is a hero.


As do all reporters.
The public's right to know, don'cha know.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They're there supposedly for a cause. She's trying to get the word on the street of what's going on and why they're there. No one is willing to engage cordially. So be it. She is allowed to be there. People can choose to ignore her. Hew knew who she was and didn't want her doing her job and did his darnedest to stop her. 

I agree she's got a bold task with her profession but all serious journalists do. 

He needs to pay. She needs to be better prepared.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

sambonee said:


> She needs to be better prepared.


They are fund raising to give her security for future stories.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

sambonee said:


> They're there supposedly for a cause. She's trying to get the word on the street of what's going on and why they're there. No one is willing to engage cordially. So be it. She is allowed to be there. People can choose to ignore her. Hew knew who she was and didn't want her doing her job and did his darnedest to stop her.
> 
> I agree she's got a bold task with her profession but all serious journalists do.
> 
> He needs to pay. She needs to be better prepared.



You and Laristotal are right of course. 

You have exposed my prejudice against news media. "Just doing my job". The motto of reporters and war criminals. "The public needs to hear our bullshit spin on this." Lol.

Seriously, though, I need to add that the guy charged is getting what he deserves too. 

My apprentice got a year of probation for removing a snotty teenager from a car, so he could get his stepdaughter out. The judge told him that "ANY contact without permission is assault". Doesn't matter that the kid (a local asshole) "deserved" it. Its not allowed. 

Good law really. But if it was my kid I would have gone over and thanked the guy. 

How would it be playing out if the woman apologized (as he did) and invited the guy for a studio interview where they could kiss and make up?

Somehow, I think she has a different agenda.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

For all of you guys arguing that he only hit the camera out of her hand I want you to remember two things;

A) she has the right to film in a public space (it has been stated several times but you're not listening ) that is the law, period, end of story. If he didn't like it he has to leave. Anybody can take your picture or film footage of you at anytime if you're outside of your dwelling or off of private property. Did she not respect his wishes, yes. She went over the line of respect but she did not break the law, only he did. 

B) striking anything connected to someones body is assault. Whether it's the hat on the top your head or it's a camera in front of your face, a bag you are carrying...whatever. It is considered an extension of your person. I believe the only time this is false is if that person is infringing and your personal space with that object ( I.e. hockey stick in your face etc.)

If I am wrong, please correct me. But I don't think I am

I think the media obviously blew things out of proportion for sensationalism, The root of the incident is still there. The man broke the law.

And again for those of you who think he did nothing wrong, I'd like you to put your wife or gf. in her position. Maybe she's taking a picture of somebody's house or car, or family member and the owner gets in her face. He sweats the camera away and it shoved into her face. You cannot tell me you're not gonna be pissed about that.

If not then it would lead me to believe you think nothing wrong of hitting women.

And for the record, I acknowledge that there is very very rare circumstances were striking a woman is acceptable. And that's only if you are protecting your life, somebody else's or her own. The situation would have to be very dire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Scotty said:


> And for the record, I acknowledge that there is very very rare circumstances were striking a woman is acceptable.
> And that's only if you are protecting your life, somebody else's or her own. The situation would have to be very dire.


or hire another woman to do the hitting for you?  lol.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> or hire another woman to do the hitting for you?  lol.



That's horrible but I laughed 

I'm going to hell


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Since i am one of the 'he hit the camera' guys...

I agree with everything you're saying @Scotty, but assaulting a woman by hitting her camera is much different than assault by hitting her in the face. He's being treated by everyone like he intentionally assaulted her face just because of the media - and that's not fair.

Let him get charged for assault, but all the other shit that's happening to him is just stupid.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Since i am one of the 'he hit the camera' guys...
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying @Scotty, but assaulting a woman by hitting her camera is much different than assault by hitting her in the face. He's being treated by everyone like he intentionally assaulted her face just because of the media - and that's not fair.
> 
> Let him get charged for assault, but all the other shit that's happening to him is just stupid.


I'm not arguing with you there. It was not a haymaker. Two different intents. 
He should get one barrel not both. (referring to charged and tried appropriately, Ie, fines, probation etc, not strung up on the gallows)

As for how stupid is getting, I am on a media hiatus, so I'm not following it


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Scotty said:


> I am on a media hiatus



Lol. Me too. 

Since 1991. Didn't watch a second of the Gulf War. Been out of the loop most of the time ever since.

Occasional lapses. Too bad the guy made guitars. I would have never known.

Won't happen again. Lol.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. Me too.
> 
> Since 1991. Didn't watch a second of the Gulf War. Been out of the loop most of the time ever since.
> 
> ...


 You know I can only do limited doses of world news. There's just so much negativity. rarely is there a feel-good stories. And the world needs feel good stories. All it brings me is anger, feelings of doom and gloom and all that negative shit which just puts me in a bad place. Lately I've been just trying to focus on playing guitar and working in the shop. This forum is just about my only online outlet


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

The media is distorting the news to such a high degree by inserting its own bias almost to the degree that few people get an honest picture of what the story is really about, or the factors in play. It's all about competing for the news audience, and truth and objectivity are the victims. After all, if we bore our audience with the true facts, they'll go elsewhere for sensationalism.

I go to a number of websites and avoid CBC and Fox as they are both biased at the opposite ends of the scale. BBC is actually one of my preferred sources.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes of course the media puts their own spin on it, ratings ratings, ratings. Notice her, being a reporter getting the story out first and getting ahead of the situation trying to sway the mind of others to her version of the events. No doubt buddy lost his cool though he looked to cool for school to start with, and the not someone in my circle of people id hang out with. It takes two to tango and she was inclined to press this person anyway. 

Nobody loves cameras shoved in their faces and imo we should have the right to not be on film/data storage without our consent. C.C. tv for security purposes may be the exception but imagine some guy filming some sexy chick at the women's protest just for the appeal of her features, wouldn't she get pissed at him for filming her and incite a riot against him amongst all the surrounding women. What right does he have to put her body on tape. Just because shes protesting using her assets to get the message across gives nobody the right to take video footage of them without their consent. A couple sisters from vancouver or victoria (i forget) used to protest naked and have been subject to being filmed despite having asked not to be filmed. Yes its the chance you take protesting in public but while I have strong feelings for changing the ways of gov't&society I also there should be some privacy laws that protect those that explicitly ask not to be recorded on video. I realize this is a multi faceted scenario and bystander video can add more facts to a criminal situation but the non consent to be recorded in public is something I feel we should have the right to do. 



definitely said:


> I go to a number of websites and avoid CBC and Fox as they are both biased at the opposite ends of the scale. BBC is actually one of my preferred sources.


Bbc has done some great stuff. The british in general do a better hollywood than hollywood although thats a far stretch from the news and the topic at hand but I enjoy watching a well directed movie or tv series as much as the next guy and they do it very well imo. Their news coverage tends to be of a worldly viewpoint and is appealing to many people of different backgrounds.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Krelf said:


> The media is distorting the news to such a high degree by inserting its own bias almost to the degree that few people get an honest picture of what the story is really about, or the factors in play. It's all about competing for the news audience, and truth and objectivity are the victims. After all, if we bore our audience with the true facts, they'll go elsewhere for sensationalism.
> 
> I go to a number of websites and avoid CBC and Fox as they are both biased at the opposite ends of the scale. BBC is actually one of my preferred sources.



Being both Canadian and British I read, watch, and listen to _a lot_ of British media every day (I am listening to a London newstalk radio station as I type this). Trust me when I tell you that the BBC is so left wing they make the CBC look like the official Conservative Party of Canada mouthpiece.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> My first gig on the prairies, I was shocked when a fight broke out AND THE BAND JOINED IN! I soon learned that this was the highlight of the evening.


LOL Entertainment on the prairies was often a wedding dance on Saturday night. People would come from all over - even those not invited to the wedding - as a chance to get out and socialize. And then the fights and call-outs would happen just after midnight. All the guys with beefs would use the happy occasion to clear the air and sort out their grievences. There was always one 'toughest guy' that had to defend his status. This was a ritual at pretty well every wedding (or the rare other type) dance I attended out there. And bands weren't excluded from the fun all the time.

And mind you, this was at dances with a cash bar. Imagine if had been host bars?



> I guess my observations of thin-skinned, pathetic city-slickers won't be appreciated.


Yep, been there, done that, got the t-shirt. 


Punching someone with a camera is such a situational thing. During wedding photos, probably a real no-no. At Wreck Beach, it wouldn't surprise me in the least. A protest? Somewhere in between those two situations.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Punching someone with a camera is such a situational thing. During wedding photos, probably a real no-no. At Wreck Beach, it wouldn't surprise me in the least. A protest? Somewhere in between those two situations.


Hahaha. Love your humour. Thanks. (From one "hick" to another?)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe we can move on to defending the guy who got assaulted by Shia LaBeouf now.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Being both Canadian and British I read, watch, and listen to _a lot_ of British media every day (I am listening to a London newstalk radio station as I type this). Trust me when I tell you that the BBC is so left wing they make the CBC look like the official Conservative Party of Canada mouthpiece.



I agree, I had to chuckle at Krelfs comment.

Gotta love the 'fake' 'alt news' out there. You couldn't make that crap up if you tried! Apparently George Orwells 1984 is set for another round of print, fitting really.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

The wife and I got into a pretty big fight when I mocked the protest. I'm not sexist, misogynistic or anything close, but I found it pathetic and only grounds for facebook bragging rights and to synchronize menstrual cycles. It accomplished absolutely nothing for women.

She ended up staying home... i know.. what an arse I am. I love being a white male...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Did he hit the camera or her? I really can't tell from the clip. I'm not excusing any physicality, but I'm not going to be a jury, judge and executioner based on what I saw there. I listened to a news story elsewhere and he was interviewed. Both him and his wife are receiving threatening phone calls, emails, and texts. He says he can't leave the house and he's afraid for his life.


I would be too if I was a rebel reporter. May as well go work for Alex Jones..


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Video has been removed by the user.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What I want to know is why this thread didn't get moved, but the one about one of Canada's worst violent attacks on its people did? 

Didn't want to look at that one?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Scotty said:


> What I want to know is why this thread didn't get moved, but the one about one of Canada's worst violent attacks on its people did?
> 
> Didn't want to look at that one?


Probably because there is no one to police this stuff any more. Haven't seen or heard from the new owners since about 2 weeks after they showed up. Scott I know keeps an eye on things occasionally but he shouldn't be doing it free of charge. If they want him to continue to police this place they should pay him for it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe you need to think about how you characterize yourself....



TheYanChamp said:


> I'm not sexist, misogynistic or anything close, but I found it pathetic and only grounds for facebook bragging rights and to synchronize menstrual cycles
> 
> I love being a white male...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> The wife and I got into a pretty big fight when I mocked the protest. I'm not sexist, misogynistic or anything close, but I found it pathetic and only grounds for facebook bragging rights and to synchronize menstrual cycles. It accomplished absolutely nothing for women.
> 
> She ended up staying home... i know.. what an arse I am. I love being a white male...


"I don't watch the news." -- kapnkrunch

"I don't watch the news." -- Jean Chretien

My wife is a typical news junkie.

Everyone knows that the news has two goals: 1) to make you scared, and 2) to make you angry. So of course it leads to arguments.

She tries to draw me into "world events" everyday. The fights where I tell her point blank that I am not interested are a lot shorter and less vehement.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sulphur said:


> He should've grabbed her by the...
> 
> View attachment 55041


Grabbed her by the ugly cat?


----------

